# C&C the first decade generals zero hour



## Synonymous (Mar 5, 2006)

dear tech support guys
i ran into a problem with the game generals zero hour on the first decade dvd

i wanted to update it to version 1.04 (like i did before but with the original zero hour cd)
but the dvd doesn't include an auto update so i tried updating it manually

about halfway the update gave an error message (old file not found. however a file with the same name has been found. (and some more tekst))( on bottom of page on link)
so i reïnstalled and it didn't change a thing, i deleted the game.dat since it stuck there and would rewrite it anyway and it would just say "old file not found."

i asked ea support for support (bad pun) but they gave really wierd advice (either that i I wasn't clear) and i followed the instructions they gave me and it didn't do anything

please help me

this is what ea told me
(broken link)

(error messege below)

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...ty=&p_id=3625491&p_tbl=1&p_created=1171556403
http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...ty=&p_id=3625491&p_tbl=1&p_created=1171556403

Dear EA games, i'm experiencing problems with C&C the first decade, the gener...
Discussion Thread
Response (EA Tech Jonas M.) 02/21/2007 07:40 PM 
Hello,

Thank you for contacting Electronic Arts. Im sorry for the difficulty that you are having with Command and Conquer The First Decade.

The First Decade release of the Command and Conquer games had the most recent patches at the time of release so none of the old patches will be necessary. Any new patches for The First Decade will be found at the official home page.

http://www.ea.com/official/cc/firstdecade/us/

Should you require further assistance about this or any Electronic Arts games in the future please visit our website and review our extensive Self Help knowledgebase (http://support.ea.com)

Jonas M. 
EA Technical Support

Customer 02/20/2007 12:06 PM 
i tried that patch, but it only fixes all the games previous of generals
sorry

and it's really complecated what your saying there, and we don't really know any experts, even better this isn't my pc
so are there any things that could go wrong (like formatting the hardrive)

Response (EA Tech Camille T.) 02/20/2007 11:46 AM 
Hello!

Regarding the temporary files; these files are located on the Temp folder. As mentioned before, you need to delete the contents of the folder and not the folder itself. Follow the previous steps in deleting these files.

Regarding the issue; you may also try these troubleshooting steps to resolve this issue:

* Make sure that your game is updated by installing the latest patch. You can download this from our FTP site:

http://www.ea.com/official/cc/firstdecade/us/news.jsp?src=Patch102

* If the issue persists, you may need to manually uninstall the game, as this issue may be caused by corruption of game files. To manually uninstall this game you will need to edit your system registry in a two part process. This will remove all traces of the game from your system.

Remember that editing your computers registry incorrectly can severely damage your operating system. We recommend having a computer professional perform these steps. If you are confident, however, that you can edit your registry successfully, then please follow the instructions below carefully. To remove all of the game folders:

1. Open My Computer.
2. Open your harddrive (by default this is C.
3. Open the Program Files folder.
4. Open the EA Games folder.
5. Right-click on Command & Conquer The First Decade folder, and choose Delete.
6. A Confirm Folder Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
7. When the folder is finished deleting, close the window.
8. Right-click on your Recycle Bin and choose Empty Recycle Bin.

Next delete the installshield folder. To do this:

1. Open My Computer.
2. Open your harddrive (by default this is C.
3. Open the Program Files folder.
4. Open the InstallShield Installation Information folder.
5. Next locate the folder labeled {66D6F3BD-CA23-41A4-9FA3-96B26B32528C}.
6. Right-click on this folder and choose Delete.
7. When prompted if you are sure, select Yes.
8. Once deleted, close the active window.

Now you can remove the registry keys for the game.

1. Click on Start and then click on Run...
2. In the text line type 'regedit' without quotes, then click OK.
3. Click on File and then Export...
4. Choose a location and name for the file (this will be your backup registry file).
5. Click Save.

The next steps will all be performed in the left pane of the Registry Editor window.

1. Click on the + next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
2. Click on the + next to SOFTWARE
3. Click on the + next to Electronic Arts
4. Right-click on the Command & Conquer The First Decade folder and choose Delete.
5. A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
6. Click on the + next to EA GAMES
7. Right-click on the Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour folder and choose Delete.
8. A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
9. Right-click on the Command and Conquer The First Decade folder and choose Delete.
10. A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
11. Right-click on the Generals folder and choose Delete.
12. A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
13. Right-click on the Westwood folder and choose Delete.
14. A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
15. Click on the + next to Microsoft.
16. Click on the + next to Windows.
17. Click on the + next to Current Version.
18. Click on the + next to Uninstall.
19. Right-click on the Key named {66D6F3BD-CA23-41A4-9FA3-96B26B32528C} and choose Delete.
20. A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.

Command & Conquer The First Decade has now been completely removed from your system. You may now choose to reinstall the game.

If the issue persists, please send a reply to this email so that we can look into this issue further.

Thank you!
Angel T.
EA Tech Support Team

Customer 02/20/2007 06:47 AM 
yess the game worked before and i succesfully updated it to version 1.04
but that one wasn't from the first decade series

and we installed a different virus scanner (norman)

and where is this temporary files folder you speak of ?

i can find c:\Temp, c:\WUTemp, c:\windows\temp

(my search engine on my pc is broke so...)

Response (EA Tech Camille T.) 02/16/2007 06:45 AM 
Hello!

Thank you for contacting Electronic Arts Technical Support. I do apologize for the inconvenience you're having with Command & Conquer: The First Decade.

First, I would like to verify this information so we can better troubleshoot the issue:

* Did the game work before?
* Were there any changes to your system before this happened? (software and hardware)

You may also try these troubleshooting steps to resolve this issue:

* Try cleaning out your Temporary directory. Do not delete the folder itself, open the folder, select all of the contents, and then delete them. Often you will get an error that some of these files can't be deleted. This is usually because they are currently in use, so first let's end any program that would be using these temporary files.

· Hold down the Ctrl, Alt, and Delete keys at the same time
· Click the "Processes" tab.
· Click on the gray bar in the middle column that says User Name to sort by user name.
· Do NOT select anything for SYSTEM, LOCAL SERVICE, or NETWORK SERVICE.
· Click on anything besides EXPLORER and TASKMGR for this User Name or other user names.
· Click on END PROCESS
· Repeat these steps until only explorer.exe and taskmgr.exe are open for this user profile.

Note that some applications may take multiple times before closing. Don't worry that you are permanently changing your system configuration; these applications will return when you restart your system. Once this step has been completed, please proceed to the steps below.

· Double click on "My Computer"
· Double click on the C: drive
· Double click on the "Windows" folder.
· Double click on the "Temp" folder.
· Hold the "CTRL" key and tap the "A" key to select all.
· Tap the "Delete" key on your keyboard and accept the "Are you sure you want to delete these files" prompt.

* You may also update your game by downloading the patch from our FTP site:

ftp://ftp.ea.com/pub/eapacific/generals/generalszh/DownloadablePatches/GeneralsZH-104-english.exe

If the issue persists, please send a reply to this email so that we can look into this issue further.

Should you require further assistance about this or any Electronic Arts game in the future, please visit our website and review our extensive Self Help Knowledgebase (http://support.ea.com)

Thank you!
Angel T.
EA Tech Support Team

Customer 02/15/2007 08:20 AM 
Dear EA games, i'm experiencing problems with C&C the first decade, the generals zero hour won't update, it starts at 1.00 and when I update manually (no auto update because i don't have the generals ZH cd) it updates halfway then stops and i get an error message saying "Old file not found. No update done since file contents do not match"

but in the options menu it now says that the game is version 1.04 (to the former 1.00) but it isn't updated at all

i don't get this at all

how do i manually update my game?
Send Email Type
Simplified (My Stuff Reply / No Threads)
File Attachments
 error.JPG
 DxDiag.txt
 Generals.dat


----------



## shadyonedeath (May 27, 2007)

Did you find an answer to this problem? I have the same erroor "Old file not Found". on windows vista.

I dunno what to do anymore. This is very frustrating with the lack of help on the internet.


----------



## georgoz (Jun 21, 2007)

Simply write down the file causing the problem during update process _(1.04, MapsZH.big in my case)_.
Open the data1.cab from #1 Install Disk with WinRAR. Extract the file to the game folder.
Apply the patch.
The file is probably corrupted during the istallation process.

Hope it helps!:up:


----------



## Shweebe (Jul 11, 2007)

Thats exactly my problem when i try to patch up it says "old file not found. However, a file of the same name was found. No ipdate done since file contents do not match" :down: its becoming a nuisance because i need the 1.02 patch to work for me so i can play a mod (for some more fun!) yet it will not allow me to do anything, yet when someone has said "find the specific file cause the problem and install ______ by extracting _____ - im not smart enough, i admit lol ^_^ any simpler way to describe that? lol - also i have installed the first decade patches yet it doesnt patch Generals or Zero hour <|--- ZH is what i really need and i cant get anymore stressed about it


----------

